# Bolivian Ram or Dwarf Cichlid



## Young Money (May 30, 2010)

i can't really decide on which fish to get?

should i get them in pairs?

other fish suggestions that are better than* Bolivian Ram* or *Dwarf Cichlid* or any other *Cichlid*

*Community fish able to live with neon tetras and guppies

*the tank is 29 gallon
plz give me the names or links 

thanks


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Most cichlids are going to attack your tetra's, I dont beleive the Rams are as agressive though


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Most (but not all) of the dwarf cichlids (which includes both "Ram" species) make fine community fish provided the tetras, etc are not too small (as in fry).

The Bolivian Ram is one of the mildest dwarf cichlids. Check out the fish profile [click on the shaded name, that takes you to the specific profile].

Some of the other dwarf cichlids prefer warmer water, and warmer than neon tetras prefer, so that has to be kept in mind when considering other fish. Most of these should be kept one male to two females, though some are fine in a pair. One issue is that many of the dwarf cichlids are wild caught and thus fussy over water parameters (hardness and pH). As the profile of the Bolivian notes, it is more adaptable.

Byron.


----------

